

More Boeing 787 issues – Generator controls shut off after 248 days - BuildTheRobots
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/may/01/us-aviation-authority-boeing-787-dreamliner-bug-could-cause-loss-of-control

======
resc1440
Cute article about the genre of bugs:
[https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/anthonyv/...](https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/anthonyv/entry/497_the_number_of_the_it_beast2?lang=en)

------
theelfismike
248 days * 24 hours/day * 60 min/hour * 60 sec/min * 1000 ms/sec ~ MAX_INT

